# Lego engines



## Admiral Beez (Oct 27, 2022)

I know that even numbers is nearly impossible, is a single row 13 cylinder radial ICE engine even possible?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 27, 2022)

I know they made 11 Cylinder Aircraft Rotary engines, and I have seen large 11 cylinder industrial Radial engines. But I have never heard of a 13 cylinder single row radial engine. Happy to learn if there was such an engine built.


----------



## Dash119 (Oct 27, 2022)

I would think the crowding together of 13 cylinders in a single row would be problematic. At some point there just isn't enough room between the cylinders. Unless you use really long connecting rods and increase the overall diameter of the engine.


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 27, 2022)

Wright tried making a 22 cylinder two row. 






See Wright Aeronautical R-4090 Cyclone 22 Aircraft Engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Oct 27, 2022)

Shortround6 said:


> Wright tried making a 22 cylinder two row.
> View attachment 692129
> 
> 
> See Wright Aeronautical R-4090 Cyclone 22 Aircraft Engine


Doesn't look like very much space between cylinders for airflow to the second row...


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 27, 2022)

Remove the nose armor.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Oct 28, 2022)

Nordberg made 11 and 12 cylinder, two-stoke radial diesels. These were liquid cooled.

I suspect that 13-cylinder radials weren't tried because it was considered easier to just make a two row radial with fourteen cylinders.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Oct 28, 2022)

Whoops, I miscounted. Looks like there’s 12 cylinders on the radial. As I understand it that’s nearly impossible, except for two-strokes and diesels.


----------



## Dash119 (Oct 28, 2022)

The air powered lego engine is like a double acting steam engine. Each stroke is a power stroke so an even number of cylinders works just fine. It isn't even a two stroke, it is really a one stroke...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 28, 2022)

I was thinking that myself. It reminded me of the diagrams of steam engines showing the way steam moves through both sides of a cylinder to operate. I went through a brief railfan period.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Oct 28, 2022)

Dash119 said:


> The air powered lego engine is like a double acting steam engine. Each stroke is a power stroke so an even number of cylinders works just fine. It isn't even a two stroke, it is really a one stroke...


I often think these air powered "engines" are nothing of the sort. If it's an engine it should be generating power, not consuming it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Oct 31, 2022)

A conventional engine converts one form of energy into another, so does the Lego engine. If you attached a propellor to the Lego engine, it would be generating thrust. I'm not seeing much difference...


----------

